# What kind of wood is this? Cowboy charcoal logs...



## jpsartrean (Mar 21, 2009)

I saw this stack of firewood outside my local grocery store here in Detroit today.

Rather surprised to see that it was from Kentucky - Woodmont brand from Cowboy Charcoal... Less than $5.00 for over 20 lbs. (a pretty good price, no?) so I figured I'd pick up a bag and try it out in the double barrel smoker I built - even though it is snowing here today! lol...

Any idea on what kind of wood this is?? Unfortunately I am utterly clueless when it comes to identifying woods...

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/i...g?t=1237652415

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/i...g?t=1237652467

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/i...g?t=1237652675

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/i...g?t=1237652866


- jps


----------



## rivet (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, between my wife and I we think you scored either pignut hickory or pecan. No matter which it is, if that is what you have you got a very nice deal, my friend! Let us know how it smelled and smoked!


----------



## alx (Mar 21, 2009)

The grain on second photo is straight like hickory in my opinion.Looks like its aged for smoking as is-nice score.


----------

